# Greetings



## k24cl9 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have been a long time lurker and TT enthusiast, with my previous ownerships ranging from a MK2 TT Roadster all the way to an MK2 TTRS with full bolt ons.

I have chosen a more subtle route this time round and gotten myself a MK3 TTS, with a delivery time of around 1 week, can't wait to read and share more insights about my new car, especially mods! Thanks for reading!

Ray


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ray, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## k24cl9 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Ray, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Thanks for the warm welcome.

I see that you're a moderator. I've joined this forum since 2019 but still yet to have access to the marketplace. I understand it is unavailable for new members and I'd have to wait, but 1 year does seem pretty long.

I don't have access to private messaging either so I can't contact any of the admins, could you please help me out? Thanks!


----------



## k24cl9 (Aug 29, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thanks!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome to TTF and thanks for your contribution to our members' fund. You have full forum and PM access and I hope a fun and safe time ahead for you and your new purchase


----------

